# shichikyu



## shudokan-RN (May 27, 2008)

My son and I passed our belt test, I am now a Blue belt, he is now a yellow w/ black stripe. We both did well, I did mess up with my second kata ( did a kihon shodon, pinan shodan medley in the middle) but I recovered and did pinan shodan for my third kata without a mistake. I am not sure if anyone noticed. Can't wait to find out what our next 2 katas will be.

marci


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your son.  Everyone messes up while testing once in a while.  The fact that you recovered and did well on the rest of the test is the big thing


----------



## Grenadier (May 27, 2008)

shudokan-RN said:


> My son and I passed our belt test, I am now a Blue belt, he is now a yellow w/ black stripe. We both did well, I did mess up with my second kata ( did a kihon shodon, pinan shodan medley in the middle) but I recovered and did pinan shodan for my third kata without a mistake. I am not sure if anyone noticed. Can't wait to find out what our next 2 katas will be.



Congrats!

Trust me, they notice every mistake.  

The important thing is, though, that you didn't give up, and that you stuck with it, and finished what you started.  That, in and of itself, was the more important criteria in the exam.  

I'm guessing that you'll be learning Pinan Nidan and then Pinan Sandan next.


----------



## shudokan-RN (May 27, 2008)

the next 2 katas will be pinan sandan and naifanchin (spelling ?) Icant wait I love Kata 

Marci


----------



## Jai (May 27, 2008)

Congrats and good luck with your next katas


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

Well done!

I agree with Grenadier.  The important thing is to continue to the end, errors or not!


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Ray B (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your achivement.

For reference: Naifanchin/Naifanchi/Naihanchin/Naihanchi & Tekki
are all the same kata. Tekki is used by Shotokan and the others are all dialect variants.


----------

